# Broken Pin Stuck in VGA port



## killjogging1256 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is really a strange problem I have. 

Before then, I connected the monitor to CPU with this cable. Once the monitor turned up, I noticed that the monitor colours went in to *purple* scheme. 

When I detached the cable, I found out that one of the pin is bent. So my stupid idea :grin: is to force-plug the adapter into the VGA port and 










After the cable is detached again, I did found that one of my pin is snapped in half. Another missing part? In my VGA port of course. 










Now when I locked the adapter into the VGA port the monitor functioned properly again. 

*How do I remove the broken pin without sending my computer to repair shop?* 

I am using the onboard graphics chipset. Luckily enough for me, the monitor used discrete VGA cable so I can easily replace the cable without the need of purchasing a new monitor. 

Even though it is working fine, I need to remove this pin away when I selling this PC off to buy a new PC. ( which will happen 5 month later ) Nobody will like to buy a old PC without usable graphics port or end up damage their monitor pin.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> How do I remove the broken pin without sending my computer to repair shop?


Short answer: You cannot. And I cannot think of any tool I could use to retrieve it.


----------

